# Wabi Kusa Jar



## GotCrabs (26 May 2016)

Well I finally had a play with some so called Wabi Kusa which I'm sure I'm doing wrong some how, got the rest of the plants in the mail this morning and got to work straight away.

Plants are Glossostigma elatinoides, Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo', Ludwigia glandulosa, Ludwigia arcuata, Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', substrate is ADA Amazonia Normal, a piece of small Piesces Seiryu Stone in a small glass jar.

Looks like a mess at the moment and I'm not happy with it, but see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Andy D (26 May 2016)

Are you going to cover the jar or is it just uncovered for the photo?


----------



## GotCrabs (26 May 2016)

Andy D said:


> Are you going to cover the jar or is it just uncovered for the photo?



Yeah just had the jar lid off for the photo mate to let more light in during a crappy iPhone photo.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2016)

Hi GC Looking good  One thing its better to keep the substrate just damp in the jar. Standing water gets stagnant and algae will start to grow around the glass edge


----------

